# Lake Erie Tributary Smallmouth Fishing



## SmackBassEatTrash (May 23, 2018)

Hey guys, I have been hitting the smallies in the Rocky River pretty hard the past few weeks and catching some real bruisers. I know a lot of these fish must be lake runners (Steelhead out, smallmouth in) because of there size. I have a couple questions I am hoping someone can help me with.

1. When do the lake run smallmouth move back into lake? Certain water temperature? (I need to know how much time I have to catch a monster before they go deep! I was told mid June is when they will start moving out but it's supposed to be cooler for another week, so...) 

2. As far as the Rocky River goes, I know there are plenty of year round smallmouth in there. I was wondering if anyone had suggestions on other Lake Erie tributaries or other rivers in general, anywhere, to try once the lake fish move back out? (I do not have a boat but I am trying to catch smallmouth all summer!) 

Thanks Guys! 

P.S. - this is my first post so hook a brotha up!


----------



## Tio (Sep 22, 2017)

There really is no set time because there are too many factors. I caught all my giants early this year(late march-early april-early may). Mid june seems way late to try and target giant lake run smallmouth to me but I don't know everything and bodies of water vary. It's not that there aren't some big fish still, it's that the feeding frenzy and numbers of giant fish is not the same as it was. 

As far as summer smallies go, the grand is my favorite. I would highly recommend it for summer bassin'. The anglers are very spread out and there is a ton of water to fish. I would say get out there as much as you can because honestly the giants are moving on quickly from what I have seen. hit me up if you need some suggestions on locations for the grand.

good luck!


----------



## SmackBassEatTrash (May 23, 2018)

Tio, thanks so much! Yeah I have been catching smallies in the river since late march but for some reason in the past few weeks I have been hitting some big boys. It's been really awesome. Definitely caught my PB smallmouth over the weekend. I'm sure the lunkers are leaving any day now though. Man I hope this rain coming doesn't mess up the river too much so I can make it out this week! Anyways, yes I would love some tips on grand river spots! Going to a new body of water is always overwhelming! 

Thanks so much!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The smallmouth filter back to the lake each time the river floods after may. You can still catch some nice fish but the majority of the bruisers will go back to the lake before June is over on most years.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I think it's temp dependent. Smallies like cool water, not cold and not warm. My BIL and I hit them around the 'Bula breakwall when the water temps start approaching the mid-50's. When it hits the low 60's they move out.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

The west branch of the rocky is good for smaller sm all summer adter the biggins are gone.


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

Caught a few nice ones myself this week. From my experience by the end of June most the big 'uns are gone, but you'll find small ones all summer. I like to fly fish for them with small poppers and streamers until steelhead start up again.


----------



## Tio (Sep 22, 2017)

Besides the cotton (rage building) the chagrin has been fishing well also.


----------



## Irishtrooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Glad I'm not the only one cursing mother earth while cleaning my line after every cast.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Nice bronzebacks, *SteelStreamer. --Tim


  




*


----------



## SmackBassEatTrash (May 23, 2018)

Yeah the Cotton is ridiculous. When will it end???


----------



## yobrick007 (Dec 25, 2011)

Im a fan of the cuyahoga.... seems like we slay em from valley view to brandywine. Chartuese twister tails or top waters, give it a try. Although in the summer a big one will be 13-14"


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

East, the grand. West, the Vermilion. I use to do pretty good around fitchville on the vermillion in the summer months. Easy to wade also.


----------



## SmackBassEatTrash (May 23, 2018)

Awesome. Thanks so much. I just hit the Rocky River this evening for a couple hours. My girlfriend and I caught 4 between the two of us on white super fluke jrs on a 2/0 hook and a mini Pop-R. One of them actually coughed up a creek chub. Kinda interesting to see what they have been eating on. They were all pretty small but still fun to catch on the downsized baits. Conditions have not been ideal and it's supposed to dump rain again tomorrow so I was glad to get out. I'm planning on making a day trip out of the grand or the vermilion or somewhere. Sounds like so much fun! Maybe this weekend if the weather allows.


----------



## Rocky riv ri (Sep 20, 2012)

SmackBassEatTrash said:


> Hey guys, I have been hitting the smallies in the Rocky River pretty hard the past few weeks and catching some real bruisers. I know a lot of these fish must be lake runners (Steelhead out, smallmouth in) because of there size. I have a couple questions I am hoping someone can help me with.
> 
> 1. When do the lake run smallmouth move back into lake? Certain water temperature? (I need to know how much time I have to catch a monster before they go deep! I was told mid June is when they will start moving out but it's supposed to be cooler for another week, so...)
> 
> ...


I’ve seen / caught lake runs up until mid July, some hogs in there


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Rocky riv ri said:


> I’ve seen / caught lake runs up until mid July, some hogs in there


Welcome to OGF!


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Skip the vermillion and go to the Grand. Grand has more flow and deeper holes.


----------



## ChuckD (Sep 17, 2016)

I second the grand lots of good access points and nice smallmouth to be caught. I've fished it for years and can wade the river part.


----------



## Rocky riv ri (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

